# Tractor salvage yard....



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Had a old timer tell me of a salvage yard close to me that I had no idea of......purty much has what ya need....weight bracket for a 4450? No problemo, had 6 in stock.....just about anything you could imagine.....some pics


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

wow! Besides the inventory, how neat and well manicured it looks. How close is he to where the Sunbelt Ag Expo is?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Lotsa roundup would be my guess


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky hill it's not to far maybe 20 minutes.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's about right 20 min....


RockyHill said:


> wow! Besides the inventory, how neat and well manicured it looks. How close is he to where the Sunbelt Ag Expo is?


I said the same thing, place is so well manicured very little grown up around the whole place....parts EVERYWHERE.....top links, lift arms, entire cabs, suitcase weights out the whazoo, engines, transmissions, hydraulic pumps....and knowledgeable.....I go in and ask for a engine for a 8630 JD. "That's a tough one, 8630 articulating tractor takes a bla, bla, bla, around 6.5k for a good engine". Didn't have to look in the book, computer, nothing...obviously had been there and done that.....

Lots of old signs....$$

Don't expect no real deals at this place however, don't think the guy HAS to sell anything.....front weight bracket for 4450....$150. Suitcase weights $100. Not bad, but they know what they have and they know what it costs if you can find it....great folks, real courteous and helpful


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Saw a 40 x 100 foot metal enclosed building that supposedly has nothing but pedal tractors in it....didn't go in there as I'm too old for a pedal tractor


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Does this place have a name? Or a password you have to present at the front door?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

T&h salvage. Pavo Georgia 229.859.2643

Password is "Rebel".....ifn ur above the mason Dixon line...don't say "crick" "warsh" or "yous guys" these are dead giveaways and I believe the price may be influenced


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> T&h salvage. Pavo Georgia 229.859.2643
> Password is "Rebel".....ifn ur above the mason Dixon line...don't say "crick" "warsh" or "yous guys" these are dead giveaways and I believe the price may be influenced


Damn that's funny.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

When I grew up we lived on a crick. Never seen or heard of one since. Everyone else had a creek. Every once in awhile I have heard about warshing something or even worse... warshington.

Never heard anyone talk about yous guys except on tv.

Did have a nice young gal come into work this year, a rep. She couldn't help but throw out a few y'all's. Turns out she was from Georgia. I like their exports...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I thought "warsh" WAS southern dialect? 
Northern words around here:
"Lemmee" means "let me"
"Yo" means "hello" 
"Wassup" means "what's up?" 
"Duuuuude" means "are you kidding me" or "that's great"

Now if I said any of those in a Jo-Ja used tractor parts shop, THAT would give me away as a Yankee.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I may have to check that place out when I come down for the expo next month. Might want to pick up a set of rear wheel weights for my 4020.....I should qualify for the lower price since I ain't no Yankee. That one picture looks like there is a whole row of high crop 20 series John Deeres......I image those are pretty hard to come by.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> T&h salvage. Pavo Georgia 229.859.2643
> 
> Password is "Rebel".....ifn ur above the mason Dixon line...don't say "crick" "warsh" or "yous guys" these are dead giveaways and I believe the price may be influenced


And don't call a soft drink a "soda" or a "pop"....they for sure will be looking for your carpetbag and probably sic the dog on your butt.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Did have a nice young gal come into work this year, a rep. She couldn't help but throw out a few y'all's. Turns out she was from Georgia. I like their exports...


Yep, southern women can be very out going, tan, athletic, and dang good looking. Seems like alot of the northern girls are kind of chunky, very fair skinned and conceited....but we all can have some nice babes and some not so nice.

Regards, Mike


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Vol, what do y'all call a soft drink, here it's called a coke regardless what it is.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> And don't call a soft drink a "soda" or a "pop"....they for sure will be looking for your carpetbag and probably sic the dog on your butt.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Forgot about that one....



bluefarmer said:


> Vol, what do y'all call a soft drink, here it's called a coke regardless what it is.


Same here....a coke is a coke is a coke
I Remember the first time I heard it called a soda....I asked that fella (his dad was Air Force) what the heck is that? Never even dawned on me what he was talking about....

Probably told some of you guys that my son went through high school and college with Luke Bryant and still communicates with him through fraternity friends.....believe me he caught hell with the song that says "warsh" (rain is a good thang) I can bet ya Luke ain't never said warsh in his life (unless he wuz pickin on a Yankee  ) so that had to be a Nashville thing....appeal to the Northern folk, that's where all the money is anyway  but when the song came out, I happened to be on a road trip to pick up a square baler in Michigan and walked into a bank and the song was playing on the radio in the bank! I knew it was Luke but when I heard "warsh" I was quite sure he had released a "northern" version and a "southern" version....lol. Turned out not to be the case.....the north won again, turned a Ga boy into a...well...a halfbreed damn it!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> I may have to check that place out when I come down for the expo next month. Might want to pick up a set of rear wheel weights for my 4020.....I should qualify for the lower price since I ain't no Yankee. That one picture looks like there is a whole row of high crop 20 series John Deeres......I image those are pretty hard to come by.


Yea I think every one was a high crop Hayden ..... I can assure you, they have what you need....at the right price


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Around here most call it a soft drink or coke but quite a few do call it soda. I had never ever heard it called pop until here on haytalk.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Uff da Ya, I sure vood like to go down dare to dat salvage yard and see how you guys do tings down south! You betcha... and maybe buy a 4020 high crop!


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> Yep, southern women can be very out going, tan, athletic, and dang good looking.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 That's just the kind of girl I need to find. I know when I went down to the expo in Georgia last year there were quite a few good looking gals there......never would have thought at a farm show......made it even more worth going to. I must live in the wrong part of the south.....seems like most of the ones around here you wouldn't want to be seen with.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Salvage yard we went to in NY state to get parts for the one boat anchor last spring, was a overgrown jungle of weeds with parts and pieces of tractors sticking out here and there. I'll never go back the guy was a complete rude a-hole who acted like we messed up his entire day and was in such a big hurry he didn't even get every thing we needed so we just left cause we were too much of a bother.... wish we had a nice place like that to go to. I need to find a couple junk boat anchors to have for my own parts. Thats another nice thing about boat anchors alot of parts are interchangable

Oh and I'll take my northern ladies they are tougher and can survive the eight months of winter and the weather extremes we get.....plus can keep you warm on those cold nights  southern wimmen seem too pampered


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vol said:


> Yep, southern women can be very out going, tan, athletic, and dang good looking. Seems like alot of the northern girls are kind of chunky, very fair skinned and conceited....but we all can have some nice babes and some not so nice.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Funny, I was just getting ready to say the same thing. Every time I go down southim shocked at how fat most people are down there. 
In my area, all the women work and run in these dang triathlons. They look like sticks to me. Could actually use a little fat in some specific areas.

Fattest states: http://www.cbsnews.com/pictures/f-as-in-fat-top-15-fattest-us-states/16/

Top 6 are down south


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Every time I go down southim shocked at how fat most people are down there.


That is true JD....it seems like many of entitlement folk here in the South are grossly overweight....you see them in line at Walmart and groceries with two buggies full of soft drinks and carbohydrates. I am afraid it is a nation wide epidemic associated with non-economic contributors. It seems like the generation of 20-30 years old are particularly affected here.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

They're fat cause most are poor as dirt and reley on gummit assistance.....it ain't their fault they're fat....if slobbercakes and cokes won't on the list......(of approved items for free consumption), those people would be fit and trim, hell y'all would have to make room in them there marythons.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Oh and I'll take my northern ladies they are tougher and can survive the eight months of winter and the weather extremes we get.....plus can keep you warm on those cold nights


That is a excellent reason Griff.....cannot blame you a bit for wanting to keep warm on those cold nights. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Everything negative I say about the south is born out of the jealousy I have for:
Your warm winter weather
Your longer hay farming seasons
*Your gas station nachos

*credit to self for complaining WE don't have gas station nachos sooooo much that the local convenience store bought a gas station nachos machine!!!!! Lol


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> They're fat cause most are poor as dirt and reley on gummit assistance.....it ain't their fault they're fat....if slobbercakes and cokes won't on the list......(of approved items for free consumption), those people would be fit and trim, hell y'all would have to make room in them there marythons.....


I'm afraid they don't know what carrots or prune juice are.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

My wife is from southern Illinois. So she has a tick of an accent. Absolutely hilarious when she starts talking in a group and throws out an "all y'all" which apparently is plural for y'all?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

So what am I supposed to call a soda pop? And don't tell me coke. When my brother moved to California he learned rhe haed way about coke.

Wanna coke? Sure. What kind? Coke. We dont have coke. Why did you ask me if I wanted a coke? ...we have pepsi products...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

stack em up said:


> My wife is from southern Illinois. So she has a tick of an accent. Absolutely hilarious when she starts talking in a group and throws out an "all y'all" which apparently is plural for y'all?


That would be right.....all you all.....makes absolute perfect sense....good woman you got there stack !



deadmoose said:


> So what am I supposed to call a soda pop? And don't tell me coke. When my brother moved to California he learned rhe haed way about coke.
> Wanna coke? Sure. What kind? Coke. We dont have coke. Why did you ask me if I wanted a coke? ...we have pepsi products...


Ok for the record....coca cola (which of course was originated down here in Columbus Ga, heart of Dixie) was originally a real favorite  if you drank enuf your words prolly ran together really fast and it sounded like they said "coke" after all, they was all jacked up on coke.....but people always like to shorten up names, nowadays it would simply be referred to as CC or DC, back then folks just settled on coke......then the impostors came along and by default the got stuck with folk ordering a "coke" try as they might, folk down here purty much call it a coke....Pepsi, Royal Crown, Coca Cola.... All coke

I have a few at drive thrus (younguns) that say "all we have is Pepsi will that be ok?" Whatever....just give me a pop.....that usually gets em


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

'Round here, soda is pop. Go over to Wisconsin they wear golashes (snow boots) drink from a bubbler (water fountain), and drink soda. Goofy bastards...


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Ain't nothing like a southern girl in my opinion. They are fit and fat everywhere I have been. You can put a true southern girl anywhere and she fits right in. Whit House to a chicken fight. Doesn't matter. A coke or soda around here is a drink. Now, on to those high crops I spotted! Sweet!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks like 10 New Generation high crops. Wow. Love the visible pump and stop light. I have a Texaco sign like that. Sweet


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

stack em up said:


> 'Round here, soda is pop. Go over to Wisconsin they wear golashes (snow boots) drink from a bubbler (water fountain), and drink soda. Goofy bastards...


up in northern Wi. and the upper Mich. the goulashes are swampers and the eat a lot of pasties.

Here's an old timer from the UP trying to sell some fertilizer....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Gotta love da yoopers. Reminds me of deer season. Which is approaching all to rapidly.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Da Yoopers- Second Week of Deer Camp:


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Garage sale.....






rusty chevrolet


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, this thread has gotten off track just a bit, and Im okay with that!


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

stack em up said:


> Wow, this thread has gotten off track just a bit, and Im okay with that!


You beat me too it

One nice about hunting season. ....nice long naps in the peace and quiet


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/4665746290.html

Fixer upper. Jd 7410. $7900


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

That's my kind of project! (Any color paint is fine with me for the right price  )


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Call him up. Appears to be a motivated seller.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I'd stay away from it.....sounds like a money pit

Rebuild on a power quad transmission I hear is a minimum of 25K from the dealer


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> Call him up. Appears to be a motivated seller.


Too far away. In my opinion, that's the kind of thing you don't buy without seeing in person.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Us northerners have salvage yards too. There is one in Central Indiana right off US6 and all the southern terms apply there. Talk the southern ligo and they'll be looking for your hooch.....


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

A crack in the engine makes a good deal turn sour in just over an instant, and there might be another one. If it weren't for that I'd be looking at what it might cost to truck it, but I need that like another hole in my head.

Rodney


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Never says how many hours does it.....a lot of tractor for the money or a lot of money for the tractor..... Two different ways of looking at it, a nice project....


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

That's the first time I've ever seen a 7410 without a cab. Had to be special ordered...


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Ad says southern tractor off of ebay. Apparently he didnt think to test coolant. I am guessing in AZ they don't winterize everything to 40 50 below.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I got a boat anchor that shoulda stayed in the salvage yard...


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Any project can be a good one if the price is right...just need the right source of labor and parts.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think I might go buy that. I like projects.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

sethd11 said:


> That's the first time I've ever seen a 7410 without a cab. Had to be special ordered...


Used to see em down here doing road work, mowing ditches....


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I can't even find any on tractorhouse that have an open station.. That 7410 has the syncroplus 12/4 transmission.. Better than my Kubota M9000s 8 speed plus that Deere has a wetch clutch. It's worth that money if not much else is wrong.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Motivated seller. Go for it!


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

On my way..seriously. 6.5 hours.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Get em down as much as you can.....every penny saved will pay dividends later....a nice project for sure...


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

sethd11 said:


> On my way..seriously. 6.5 hours.


Did you get it? Hope you didn't blink and miss Askov.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> That is true JD....it seems like many of entitlement folk here in the South are grossly overweight....you see them in line at Walmart and groceries with two buggies full of soft drinks and carbohydrates. I am afraid it is a nation wide epidemic associated with non-economic contributors. It seems like the generation of 20-30 years old are particularly affected here.
> 
> Regards, Mike


National Geographic just had a article on hunger in america, eating healthy is generally more expensive than eating sugar laden junk food. In other words, cheapest source of calories is also the most unhealthy.

You can get a cheeseburger at McNasties for 99 cents but a salad is over 5 bucks.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

ARD Farm said:


> Us northerners have salvage yards too. There is one in Central Indiana right off US6 and all the southern terms apply there. Talk the southern ligo and they'll be looking for your hooch.....


As a Hoosier, central Indiana is more around the Kokomo/Indianapolis area.

You must be either referring to Polks or Leesburg (Worthington Ag Parts).


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Being from about as North as you can get in Indiana, to us a Southern girl is from Indianapolis on south. Most of em don't like it up here in the arctic part of the state, ain't even real cold yet (above 0) and their bundled up so much it's like you're with the Michelin Man or something.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I went through Askov on the way there and took cloverdale back so I barely saw the tiny town. Plus it was 11:00pm. I broke down about 4 hours into the trip from a stupid fuel switch on an 2007 f550 with dual tanks... Long story short it made my 14 hour round trip a 34 hour trip. Plus a blown 6.0 powerstroke.

The good is that I bought the 7410 for $6960. The bad is that the motor is total garbage, at least the bottom end and block. Crank might be OK, head I will take off and pressure test, turbo is probably fine, injection system is a maybe. Will have to pop test. The bad news is that every thing that should move as a lever is frozen solid. Battery is junk. 1 tire was leaking but I fixed it, a plus is that the back tires are loaded, but mostly bald. Fronts are like new. Transmission is a maybe but transmission/hydraulic fluid is extremely clean/ no moisture. Won't know till its running. Needs about $1.5k in dash parts and switches that are broke. I'm thinking with about $4-7k, and a lot of my time; It'll be as good as new+ paint.

The weird: When I got there guy was slamming beers, clearly intoxicated. Although super nice guy, he was very strange.

Now I'm home time to go bale!

-Seth


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

If you said 11am and someone from up there was intoxicated I MIGHT be surprised. 11pm not so much.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Sounds like the one in Newark Valley on the corner of 38 and 38B Griffin. Not the friendliest peoplethere for sure and zero maintenance out in the yard. I get some decent deals on some equipment there. I don't think I'd take a chance on anything with an engine from them though.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Petes tractor salvage in Anamoose, ND is a pretty good yard for parts. Only problem with them is they don't have their parts cataloged on a computer so they always have to go out and check to make sure they've got what ya need. Keep the grass and weeds cleaned up with goats. www.petestractor.com is the website I think.

The best salvage yard that I know of is Meyers in Aberdeen, SD. All their parts are on computer so they can tell you right away if they've got it or not. www.meyerstractor.com

I've been to a few off the wall salvage yards in the past. Places where stuff was parked all over with no order too it. Covered up with grass and such. Grosz wrecking in Garrison, ND is like that. And you pretty much have to take off what you need there. Some of those places its just an adventure going to them.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Gee if you wanted a project you coulda just come and got our 1066 and brought it back in the spring.....


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I rebuilt a 1466 2 years ago. New Injection pump, valves, t/a from Hy-capacity, hydraulic pump, took of junk can replaced with fenders, new turbo, new MCV pump. Of course another chrome stack. Everything but paint, because I can't paint. Now I don't even use the darn thing. Oh and I had to replace a bull pinion gear. I really enjoy rebuilding tractors between snow work, cows and hay deliveries. How bad is your 1066? T/a shot?


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Rod bearings spun so crank needs ground. So might as well rebuild the bottom end the top is all rebuilt. So the pump might as well be done etc. Needs reverse shaft in the transmission replaced as it is worn and keeps breaking thrust washers. Remote valves have been rebuilt by the dealer twice and still leak. Not sure of the turbo it leaks so a new one of those too. Rear main seal leaks too. TA pto and rear end is good. Rear end is very quite actually. Just debating on just putting bearings in it and getting rid of it and getting something different or fixing it ourselves. Only have a two car garage for a shop....and the old man likew dragging his feet to do anything. I like fixing stuff but its tough working an hour or two a day around chores and such


----------

